# brown cricket caresheet



## goara (Aug 5, 2008)

ok I don't know if this one has been done already but i've had alook and can't see it anywhere. 

I have heard that people have problems with keeping crickets alive once purchased from a pet shop, some peopl give them some veg and leave it at that. I will tell you how to keep them alive and also get some free food for your pets in the process for around £20. 
I know that most people prefer roach colonies but these can cost around £50 for small ones. 

ok so all you need is a few box's of crickets. at my local pet shop they are 3 for £5 each with around 100 in. then u need cricket food, i use Beaphar cricket feed. this is around £5 and finally a tank for them i got myself a cricket keeper (large) for £11.99 but you can use any tank. just make sure there are no gaps that they can escape from. I would recomend using screen mesh under the lid of the tank. 

once you have these just carefully open up a box of crickets this way they won't be startled and jump and place them into the tank once all three are in the tank add some water, with the cricket keeper you get 4 small food/water dishes however you can use bottle tops for this just add a small amount so the crickets can't drwn in it and in a second add a few pieces on cricket feed. 

than find yourself a small container, i am using a washing machine call thing that you put the liquid in (washed out of course) then pierce some holes in the sides. for this i used a screw. then fill with soil and spray with water, this must be sprayed once per day. 

place the container into yuor tank with everything else, and finally you will need egg trays or empty toilet roll tubes. and place on one side of the tank. 

Feeding
you can feed you crickets any veg really and fruit just make sure to remove any un eaten food. also place some letace inside for hydration. 
when you see the cricket feeds gone add 2 more pieces. 

substrate
This is your choice i don't have any in and its easy enough to clean. 

Cleaning
Clean once a week. to do this place the egg cartons etc into a second tank and with the few crickets that are running about on the floor of the tank. then just clean the tank like you clean any other. then just put the crickets back in. 

The container of soil
this will is the most important part I think, the female crickets will lay their eggs in the soil and then after about 2 weeks they should hopfully hatch. Now bearing in mind that crickets suposedly lay around 100 eggs in its liftime and they only live up to 2 weeks however i have some that have lasted longer. 

on a final note place your tank ontop of a viv if its lite and the heat that is let off by the vib will heat up the tank. also if you dont want to buy cricket feed and your feedind bearded dragons or anything that you dust the live food with, then you can add some of the calcium powder to veg etc for the crickets and this will gut load them for you. only a small amount is needed abit less than you dust the live food you don't want to much. the powder i use is called Nutrobal.

i hope this help some of you. any questions please do ask.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html:2thumb:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

i really have got to give this a go, im buying 1000 crickets a week at the mo and its not cheap!


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

I am probably being thick here but what kind of veg can they have and any fruit?

Cucumber Carrots Etc?


----------

